# [Verkaufe]



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

hi,

verkaufe eventuell mein 26" Koxx. Es ist KEIN Hacken an der Sache! Rahmen und Gabel habe ich im Dezember 2002 gekauft.
Fast alle Teile sind neu! Alle "alten" Teile sind gekennzeichnet.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich das Bike komplett loswerde, also stell ich hier mal ne Liste mit den Teilen rein, einfach per PM mit realistischer Preisvorstellung melden!

Koxx Levelboss 1065 26" Frame
Koxx Forxx Gabel 190mm
Noname Innenlager+Steuersatz
Koxx Vorbau 105/15
Koxx Lenker ungekürzt schwarz
XT Daumie leicht gebraucht
No Name Grips schwarz
Keine Bremse hinten! nur die Adapter!
vorne ebenfalls keine Bremse, nur die 190mm Scheibe
VR: Hope XC Nabe mit Dt Comp Silber und Messingnippel Silber mit schwarzer X317, XXligt mit HOT
HR: Silberne Alex DX32 gelocht (nicht geflext oder sonstiges!), mit DT Comp Silber+silberne Messingnippel, Hügi Classic (400km Strasse mit NEUER Stirnradverzahnung, alte gibts dazu, sind noch ok), Michelin DH C16, Conti Latex 
Dura Ace Ritzelpaket 21-12 (50km Strasse)
Ultegra Schaltwerk
Deore 4 Kant schwarz Kurbeln
Alutech RR
Sram Kette (?)
Keine Pedale!
XT Schnellspanner

Das Bike wurde nur ein einziges mal gefahren und das war nichtmal Trial!

Also meldet Euch!

/till


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

Bilder gibts in der Trialgalerie genügend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrt (7. März 2003)

Warum willste das überhaupt verkaufen?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. März 2003)

Warum verkaufst du das Teil denn? Welch Schicksal hat dich denn ereilt?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

will ich jetzt nich ausführen.....hat was mit meinen Knien zu tun
wie gesagt, nur vielleicht......es müssen auch erstmal Interessenten da sein, die genügend zahlen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. März 2003)

Was auch immer es ist, es klingt nicht besonders gut... Also mein aller herzlichstes Beileid schon mal vorab...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

ich will nicht Eurer Beileid sondern Euer Geld  

Na ich triale schon noch weiter....ist noch nichts beschlossene Sache  

danke trotzdem!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

Wieviel willst für Rahmen und Gabel noch haben???

>wäre interessiert....


----------



## ey-le-an (7. März 2003)

setz es dochmal bei ebay rein, mit dem mindestpreis, den du dir vorstellst natürlich, dann kann nichts scheif gehen, dass du es unter wert loswirst oder so.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2003)

Rahmen Gabel Set inclusive Kleinzeugs will ich eigentlich hier loswerden!

Das andere Zeug bekomm ich bei ebay oder hier im Verkaufe Forum los.

/till


----------



## moth (7. März 2003)

moin!
ich wäre an der kurbel interessiert!!! was willste denn dafür ham inkl rockring??

MFG moth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (7. März 2003)

Hi!
Wär an der Gabel interessiert! Ist die auch für Felgenbremsen?
An dem Rahmen wär ich auch interessiert. Leider hab ich als schüler nit das Geld. geht auch Ratenzahlung? *g*


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

hey Robi wenn du das Koxx kaufst bist aber für mich auch voll son kommerzheini!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

Naja aber man muss schon jeden technischen Vorteil nutzen den man kriegen kann....


----------



## aramis (7. März 2003)

Sowas wie eine Kopernikanische Wende in deinem Denken?

Erst rumdissen und dann selbst eins haben wollen...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

Ich will dir gegenüber nun mal keinen technischen Nachteil haben....


----------



## aramis (7. März 2003)

Ach, daher weht der Wind 
Wenn du dein Megamo als technischen Nachteil bezeichnest, muss dich mein Bike ja ganz schön begeistert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

hmmm deshalb mit dem komerz 

Wie Alt is des Megamo Preis mit Gabel!?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

Also Gonzo hab das seit 10.0203....neupreis 670.....>wieso willst dus haben???


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2003)

@Aramis......>naja ist nun mal so das man mit dem Koxx übel geil aufn HR steht....>und tippen dazu brauch ich ja nix sagen....genauso wie beim Reißen.

>Klar komm ich mit meinem Megamo gut zurecht...>fährt sich auch gut aber ich denk mit dem Koxx kann ich noch mehr leistung aus mir raus holen.......


----------



## tobsen (7. März 2003)

schreib doch mal, was du für den rahmen noch willst.
ich hätt dann auch interesse.

allen allen fragen zuvorzukommen: der rahmen wäre dann nicht für mich, sondern für meinen bruder. der is so 2 m gross und könnt so n schiff schon gut brauchen.

greez
tobi


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. März 2003)

650 Inclusive Innenlager, Steuersatz, Kralle, Kettenstrebenschutz (von Koxx) und der Vorbau 105/15 inclusive Versand


----------



## echo freak (8. März 2003)

hi tt! 
was willst de denn noch so fuer die klassig haben?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. März 2003)

rahmen und Gabel gehen auch einzeln weg, sofern ich für beides nen Käufer hab!

beim Rahmen ist Innenlager und Steuersatz mit dabei!

/till


----------



## dnM (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Also Gonzo hab das seit 10.0203....neupreis 670.....>wieso willst dus haben??? *



aloha murat 

<-- bruder von ugly uwe 

wie ihr  mitbekommen habt warn wir dann nich mehr da, uwe hatte sich den fuss verknackst und da hab ich dann bei mir noch bisl geschraubt, weil schwarze und weisse kurbel sah ja nich so geil aus


----------



## TrialatAustria (9. März 2003)

@tt zwei hochgestellt

ich hätte Interesse an deiner Vorderenfelge, ich nehme auf Grund des Bildes an das da ja eine Disk-Nabe verbaut ist, was hältst du von 75 Euro + Versand.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

du meinst das Vorderrad denn die Felge ist neu billiger als 75Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. März 2003)

Neupreis des vorderen Laufrades war 165! 
ist von whizz wheelz und für super quali zahlt man auch!


----------



## rspencerjo (11. März 2003)

Hi,
was willst Du für das Bike haben?
Suche nämlich ein Trial.

MfG


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. März 2003)

ALSO, ICH VERKAUFE vorerst NICHT!


----------



## frufoor (17. März 2003)

GUTE ENTSCHEIDUNG!!!!  

ne im ernst, wie kommt der sinneswandel?


gruß vom
frufoor


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. März 2003)

na ich hatte es mir ja offen gelassen, ob ich es verkaufe

Ich wollte es auch verkaufen, da ich (dachte) nicht damit zurecht zu kommen, aber ich hab mich heute mal drauf geschwungen und es hat ganz gut geklappt. 

Ist zwar sauhart und mir tut mein Rücken weh, aber naja.......

Vielleicht kauf ich mir irgendwann nen anderen Rahmen, muss mal schauen wie sich ne "konventionelle" Geo fährt


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. März 2003)

solang dein vorbau nicht länger als 90mm ist ist die fahrposition genausolang wie zum beispiel nen crescent mit 110mm vorbau ...

du hast dann halt den flacheren lenkwinkel und in kombination mit dem kurzen vorbau bist du nciht so nah überm vorderrad und kannst demnach allerdings das hinterrad schlechter anheben.

würdest du jetze den lenkwinkel steil machen und den radstand  bei 1065lassen könntest du warscheinlich garnichtmehr damit fahren  Ich glaub da kommst nichmal mehr an den Lenker Übertriebengesagt!


----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

Das ist Kram. Mein Koxx mit 90mm WCS ist auf jeden Fall Länger (Tretlager zu Lenker) als ein Crescent mit 110mm WCS.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Also crescent hatn Lenkwinkel von 74Grad richtig?
Koxx sind 71Grad?

die 3 Grad bewirken bei ner angenommenen Gabel/Steuersatz/Steuerrohrlänge von 520mm (400mm Gabel 10mm Steuersatz 110mm Steuerrohr):

Sin(3°) * 520mm = 27mm längerer Radstand/ kürzeres Oberrohr

Kettenstreben Crescent 380mm Koxx 385mm = 5mm kürzerer Radstand/ längeres Oberrohr

Vorbaulänge Crescent 110mm Koxx 90mm der rest gleiches Spiel.

Radstand Crescent 1020mm
Koxx 1065mm

1065mm (Radstand) - 27mm (Winkeländerung) - 5mm (Kettenstrebenlänge) -20mm (Vorbaulänge = 1013mm 

So nu wiederlegs mir mal bitte!

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

Bei deiner Rechnung blick ich nicht durch. Die ganzen Maße sind ungenau. Du kannst den Scheitel nicht an der Oberkante des Steuersatzes ansetzen und  schon gar nicht gleiche Steuerrohrlängen bzw. Steuersatzhöhen annehmen. Der Crescent-Radstand ist nur spekuliert. Außerdem musst du die 20mm vom Vorbau draufrechnen und nicht abziehen; abgesehen davon, dass du die 17° (WCS) und die Differenzen durch die 3° nicht eingerechnet hast.
Das ganze ist nicht nur FALSCH sondern auch sinnlose Millimeter-Krümmelkacke! Also hör auf mit falschen Rechnungen rumzuposen!

Bin 2 Jahre Crescent gefahren und fahre jetzt Koxx. Vom Gefühl her ist das auf jeden Fall länger. Sogar im Vergleich zu Bärbels Crescent. Und der fährt nen 110er WCS mit nach vorn gelegtem DH-Lenker.

Ronny, ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass du mal meintest, auf meinem Koxx steht man bestimmt gestauchter als auf deinem Devil weil der lange Radstand nur durch den Lenkwinkel bewirkt wird. Das ist genau so ein Kram.
Hör auf immer so ein Blech zu erzählen, das sich nur auf Spekulationen stützt.

"solang dein vorbau nicht länger als 90mm ist ist die fahrposition genausolang wie zum beispiel nen crescent mit 110mm vorbau ...
"

Das ist Kram!!! Frag mal Chris oder Andre (Funtrialer) oder Bärbel oder Frank oder meinetwegen auch Matze, der ist ja neulich mitm Koxx gefahren und hat vielleicht noch den Vergleich zum Crescent im Kopf


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Alles klar du bist es!
Du hast recht ich hätte die Höhe des vorbaus noch mit einrechnen müßen weil man davon ausgeht aber das is ne minimalstabweichung und im endeffekt würd das dann noch extremer sein also das koxx währ dann noch kürzer im vergleich zum crescent.. glaubs mir halt oder glaubs mir nicht mir doch egal... ich weiß halt wies ist!

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Oder noch besser. miß doch einfachmal beide genaustmöglich dann werdmers sehn wer recht hat!
Ahso um nochmal genauer auf meine "Rechenfehler" einzugehn.

die 17Grad Vorbauhöhe würden nur ne Rolle spielen wenn ich von Lenkerhöhe ausgegangen währe kann man ja auchmal machen rechnenwer noch die lenkerhöhe dazu... Ich kann dir auch ne genaue Zeichnung machen... dann werdmer immer genauer. Steuerrohre sidn fast gleich durch integrierten und normalem Steuersatz zwar aufm Papier anderst aber Praktisch.

Der Radstand ist gemessen von jemandem Ausm Forum wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne
mist ich find meine Unterlagen nicht sonnst könnt ich dir sagen wies Devil gegenüber Koxx aussieht...


----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

Oh, sieh an, er weiß wie´s ist. Weil er auf langjährige Koxx- und Crescent-Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann 

Bin echt gespannt, wie sich deine neue Karre fahren wird. Wenn du die Geo dafür auch so berechnet hast.


----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

Jepp,
am Sonntag ist Training. Da werd ich mal versuchen, das einigermaßen auszumessen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. März 2003)

Wo ist am Sonntag Training??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Hab da oben was verändert in dem einen Thread gucks nochmal an! Ahso und 2mm mußt ich abziehen! Is doch logisch das wenn der Vorbau am Koxx kürzer ist die Farposition kürzer wird also abziehen!

Ich scuh gerade nach dem Zettel wo ich die Vergleichsoberrohrlängen aufgeschrieben habe...


----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Wo ist am Sonntag Training?? *



beim trialmaniax e. V.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Zur not weiß ich aber wer das ganze genaustens Berechnen kann... der würd den Rahmen auch vermessen und Koxx Crescent... in Cad übernehmen und könnts dann genaustens sagen! Also wenn du bock hast und nen paar Mark dafür Springen lassen würdest könntmer das arangieren!

Sonntag Training ok... binsch da! Ich muß dir mal die Meinung sagen...

Ahso zu meiner neuen Karre...

ich den kda wirst du garnicht an lenker reichen! 

is ca. 5cm Länger als des Devil...


----------



## aramis (18. März 2003)

aha 5cm länger also... Dann isses aber immernoch kürzer als das LB 1065.

Ich bin zwar eindeutig im Recht bei der Sache aber so wichtig, dafür Kohle auszugeben isses mir nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn du Sonntag kommst stellen wir die Teile einfach mal nebeneinander...


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2003)

Radstand is kürzer als des Koxx aber die Fahrposition ist deutlich länger
Ahso hab vergessen zu sagen das ich da weiterhin nen 120er Vorbau fahre!

Is Matze am Sonnntag auch da und wo wird gebiked...!?
Ronny


----------



## V Dub (30. März 2003)

Wieviel willst du für die Gabel haben????????


----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *ALSO, ICH VERKAUFE vorerst NICHT!  *



.


----------

